# Massey Ferguson 168 ploughing...problems



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

hey,so I have an MF 168 Multipower,and today I was ploughing,and since I buyed the tractor I didn't plough'd much,and I noticed today that the tractor kinda struggled,the plough takes 1 meter and I was ploughing around 25 centimeters deep,the other thing I want to know that what do you guys think in which gear should the tractor be able to plough,because by the info from tractordata it has 69hp,but the thing is that the tractor isn't really able to plough in second gear,so I have to do it in first gear, and another thing for example when it's forced doesn't really force the engine,the rpm doesn't go higher automatically,the engine kinda looses power ,do you think that something could be wrong with the injector pump?hope you can help,thanks.


----------



## lorand (Apr 8, 2012)

anyone help?


----------

